# KNIPEX Pliers Wrench



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

I have 6 pair. I really like them for tasks that call for pliers. I have the cobra style and like the head angle and the narrow jaw. Like all pliers though, they will gnaw up a bolt head or nut so in that sense they will not replace a wrench. For some work it doesn't matter that the nut has ding marks on it but a lot of what I do requires the aesthetics be maintained so I have to be a little more careful. Like today I was in the admiral's office (4 star type), they tend to be a little picky 'bout stuff. The jaws lock into position; so it is very convenient that they don't just flop around like water pump (channel locks) pliers.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have them on the truck, at home and one on my personal truck. 
Yes, they replace several tools, and will make you forget crescent wrenches.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Walkman said:


> I have 6 pair. I really like them for tasks that call for pliers. I have the cobra style and like the head angle and the narrow jaw. Like all pliers though, they will gnaw up a bolt head or nut so in that sense they will not replace a wrench. For some work it doesn't matter that the nut has ding marks on it but a lot of what I do requires the aesthetics be maintained so I have to be a little more careful. Like today I was in the admiral's office (4 star type), they tend to be a little picky 'bout stuff. The jaws lock into position; so it is very convenient that they don't just flop around like water pump (channel locks) pliers.


I was actually talking about these as opposed to channellocks. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000X...200_QL40&qid=1410549947&sr=8-2#ref=mp_s_a_1_2


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use then for detail stuff, like 30 MM push button nuts. They haven't replaced my adjustables though, those are my beater wrenches when I'm instrument fitting or whatever.


----------



## RyeGuyCarby (Sep 24, 2013)

I own the micro, standard and XL. They are worth every penny. I was doing primarily skid work when I bought them, used them on raintight fittings for the most part. They work great on any fastener in exposed areas since they wont mar or warp the finish. I will say that I hardly use the standard 10" as the micro can open its mouth to 3/4 of its big brother.

But yah, great for racks, applying exta torque to screwdrivers or alan keys, fast repositioning and a slight ratchet action makes them a must have in my books.


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

chewy said:


> I was actually talking about these as opposed to channellocks. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000X...200_QL40&qid=1410549947&sr=8-2#ref=mp_s_a_1_2


:blush:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got a small and large pair, and really like mine, I use them for 95% of the things I used to use an adjustable for. They're also really useful for straightening damaged components because the jaws are totally non-marring and the compound-action gives you a huge force multiplier for bending things back into shape.

Every once in a blue moon I run into a nut in a tight spot where an adjustable works better, but in those cases an open-end wrench works best anyway.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ok Im sold, Ill order the 10" its the same price as the 7" which I might get later also.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

They work very well, they are a bit heavy tho


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

How much are they, about $50? Wait, how much is that in NZ money?


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Replaced my adjustable with the small plier-wrench 2 years ago and haven't looked back. Grips nuts flat so it doesn't round them off and for it's size it can do a larger range of sizes compared with a traditional adjustable of the same size.

It also serves as a handheld vise in the field and I use it a lot for bending and shaping light metal.

When i bought it I thought it might be a bit gimicky but it's made its way into my main tool pouch and my adjustables are gathering dust at home.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Walkman said:


> How much are they, about $50? Wait, how much is that in NZ money?


About $1US = $1.23NZ currently.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I actually ordered the 7" I have a 10" shifter but I normally just grabbed my spud if Im dealing with nuts that large. My most used shifter is a 6" widemouth one.


----------



## maxfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

well worth the hefty price tag ,perfect tool for swa glands (and all glands in general). i have both the seven and the 10 inch


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Totally worth it. I don't carry an adjustable anymore. As others have said sometimes they dont fit into really tight spots, but its an infrequent problem. I like them for tightening teck connectors. The 10 inch is the best if you are only going to get one.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I've had my 7'' plier wrench for a few years now and love them. I use them and the 7'' cobras for most things and only break out the larger stuff if I really need them.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Been looking at these for a while and I think I'm going to pull the trigger. What's the size recommendation? The 6" looks extra convenient. Is the 7" really any different or should I step up for the ten inch pair?


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the 7" are perfect. The 10" are pretty big imo


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

These the smooth jawed type? I was checking those out the other day at the supply house. I love tools but do I need another pair of pliers?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow, I better wear out or lose my channellocks and my cresent wrench before buying those makes sense. :laughing: Sure are purty tho!


----------



## maxfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> These the smooth jawed type? I was checking those out the other day at the supply house. I love tools but do I need another pair of pliers?


There not really pliers more of a adjustable spanner (think u call them wrenches over there)


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Wow, I better wear out or lose my channellocks and my cresent wrench before buying those makes sense. :laughing: Sure are purty tho!


I wouldn't replace channellocks with them. They would replace adjustable wrenches with the functionality of a plier. They're really awesome.

We've been hanging racks, and everyone else uses their channellocks. They slip when torquing hard on the rod, and really mar up the threads. When tightening down the nuts, they chew them up pretty good too.

My baby cobras don't slip on the rod, and tighten better than channellocks, and my baby plier wrench doesn't chew up the nuts and is just as fast to use.

Channellocks are a versatile tool but with the amount of racks we're putting up it's worth having these guys instead.


----------



## alkezo (Mar 12, 2014)

Would you guys recommend these pliers instead of these http://chadstoolbox.com/002006s1knipex3-pccobrapliersset710and12.aspx ? I've been using these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=00BNDPRTP7Z1AFJ8R3FR but, I would like to upgrade to knipex.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If your not using this to put in your thread rod your doing it the hard way. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0012...200_QL40&qid=1412580197&sr=8-3#ref=mp_s_a_1_3


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

chewy said:


> If your not using this to put in your thread rod your doing it the hard way. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0012...200_QL40&qid=1412580197&sr=8-3#ref=mp_s_a_1_3


I remember you posting that a while back. Didn't see the benefit until I was back on a job where it's trapezes all day every day. Might pick them up soon. Thanks man.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

chewy said:


> If your not using this to put in your thread rod your doing it the hard way. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0012...200_QL40&qid=1412580197&sr=8-3#ref=mp_s_a_1_3



Less then a week and Im already sure they are a mainstay in my tote! :thumbup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Now if the mortgage payment goes through, all is well. Bahahaha


----------

